# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How To Inject

## Kale

*How to Inject* From Another Site

*How To Inject Steroids (HCG and HGH are different)*
All oil based and water based anabolic steroids should be taken intramuscularly. This means the shot must penetrate the skin and subcutaneous tissue to enter the muscle itself. Intramuscular injections are used when prompt absorption is desired, when larger doses are needed than can be given cutaneously or when a drug is too irritating to be given subcutaneously. The common sites for in tramuscular injectons include the buttock, lateral side of the thigh, and the deltoid region of the arm. Muscles in these areas, especially the gluteal muscles in the buttock, are fairly thick. Because of the large number of muscle fibers and extensive fascia, (fascia is a type of connective tissue that surrounds and separates muscles) the drug has a large surface area for absorption. Absorption is further promoted by the extensive blood supply to muscles. Ideally, intramuscular injections should be given deep within the muscle and away from major nerves and blood vessels.

The best site for steroid injections is in the gluteus medius muscle which is located in the upper outer quadrant of the buttock. The iliac crest serves as a landmark for this quadrant. The spot for an injection in an adult is usually to 7 1/2 centimeters (2 to 3 inches) below the iliac crest. The iliac crest is the top of the pelvic girdle on the posterior (back) side. You can find the iliac crest by feeling the uppermost bony area above each gluteal muscle. The upper outer quadrant is chosen because the muscle in this area is quite thick and has few nerves. The probability of injecting the drug into a blood vessel is remote in this area. Injecting here reduces the chance of injury to the sciatic nerve which runs through the lower and middle area of the buttock. It controls the posterior of each thigh and the entire leg from the knee down. If an injection is too close to this nerve or actually hits it, extreme pain and temporary paralysis can be felt in these areas. This is especially undesirable and warrants staying as far away from this area as possible.
*
Three Acceptable Sites for Intramuscular Injections are Shown:*

*A) Buttocks*



*B) Lateral Surface of the Thigh*


*
C) Deltoid Region*




If the gluteal region cannot be injected for some reason, the second choice would be the lateral portion of the thigh. Usually, intramuscular injections in the thigh are only indicated for infants and children. The vastus lateralis muscle is the only area of the thigh that should be injected intramuscularly. This site is determined by using the knee and the greater trochanter of the femur as landmarks. The greater trochanter is the bony area that you can feel where the femur joins the pelvic girdle. The mid portion of the muscle is located by measuring the handbreadth above the knee and the handbreadth below the greater trochanter. Injecting into the front of the thigh or inside of the thigh is extremely unwise. These areas contain nerves as well as a number of blood vessels.

*What Needles to Use?*
It is important to choose the proper syringe for the administration of injectable anabolic steroids . The principle components of a syringe include a cylindrical barrel to one end of which a hollow needle is attached, and a close fitting plunger. The most acceptable syringe for injecting anabolic steroids is a 22 gauge 1 1/2" or 23 gauge 1" apparatus with a 3 cc case. This length allows for penetration to reach deep inside the muscle tissue. Shorter needles, 5/8" or 1/2" are usually not sufficient for intramuscular injections and occasionally leave a portion of the Injection in a subcutaneous area which will cause a swell between the skin and muscle as well as impaired absorption. The gauge size of a syringe represents the needle's diameter. The lower the gauge number, the wider. A 27 gauge needle is very thin. An 18 gauge is quite wide; it is often referred to as a cannon. Both 22 and 23 gauge needles are not so large that they are difficult to insert, yet are large enough for solutions to easily be propelled through them.

Glute injections: 23 gauge 1.5 inch long needles will do
Thigh injections: 25 gauge 1 inch long needles will do
Deltoid injections: 25 gauge 1 inch long needles will do.

*Injection Procedures:*
There are a number of steps that should be understood in order to complete a safe and proper intramuscular injection. First off, before handling any needles or vials, the user should take a thorough shower. Next, an alcohol swab should be used to clean the injection site and another alcohol swab should be used to clean the rubber stopper on top of the vial which will be drawn from. Then, take a brand new syringe out of its wrapper, remove its plastic top, draw about 2 ccs of air into it and insert it into the vial. Inject this air into the vial; this creates pressure within the vial and makes it easier to draw out oil based preparations. Then, turn the vial upside-down and slowly draw out the oil until you have overdrawn at least 1/4 cc. For example, if someone were to take an injection of 1 cc, they should pull out approximately 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 ccs of liquid, then tap the side of the case to help get the air bubbles that were drawn into the syringe to come to the top. At that point, the excess 1/4 to 1/2 cc could be injected back into the vial and the needle removed. Then, hold the syringe needle-side-up and continue to tap it to encourage all the air bubbles to come to the top of the syringe. Now, take another clean syringe, remove it from its sterile package and unscrew the needle from the syringe. Exchange the brand new needle for the one that has just been injected into the stopper. By using two needles for every injection, you can take advantage of using the full sharpness of the pin. The needle does suffer some dulling when it is pushed through the firm rubber stopper on a vial. It is important not to touch this needle before the injection. It should not come into contact with a counter top, your fingers, nor should it be cleaned with alcohol. This needle is sterile and should not be touched. At this point, once again swab the injection site with alcohol, then press the stopper of the syringe holding it needle-side-up, until the slight air bubbles that are at the top are pressed out. Once a bead of oil has appeared at the top of the needle, allow it run down the surface of the needle which provides lubrication. At this time, take the syringe and hold it like a dart. Use the other hand to stretch the skin at the injection site and simply push the sharp clean needle in. After inserting it deep into the muscle, pull back on the stopper for a few seconds to make sure it does not fill up with blood which would indicate that the needle had been injected into a blood vessel. Providing there is no blood present in the syringe, slowly press the stopper down until all the oil is injected. Then, quickly pull the needle out and take another alcohol swab and press firmly on the injection site. This will minimize bleeding, if there is any, and by firmly pressing on the injection site and slightly massaging it, some of the soreness may be eliminated. It is important that the liquid is not injected too quickly as this causes more pain at the site during the injection and in the proceeding days. After this procedure has been completed, return the plastic caps to shield the needles and make sure they are discarded properly. To avoid discomfort and excessive scar tissue at the injection site, it is not wise to inject more than 2 ccs of solution per shot. It is also not prudent to use the same injection site more than twice a week (once a week is preferred).

*Hints for Injections:*
1) Always warm up the vial or ampule to body temperature before injection. You can do that by placing it under your arm for about five minutes or placing the amp in warm water. DO NOT MICROWAVE.
2) Just before injection push the plunger to allow a drop of liquid to form on the end of the needle and let it run down the needle by holding it upside down. That lets the oil coat the needle and give it a bit more lubrication through the skin and muscle.
3) Some people have reported rubbing Viatamin E on the injection site aids in recovery.

----------


## G4R

Good Post

Excellent info for any first time and seasoned injector

----------


## PT

good post kale. i wish alot of newbies would read this so they can learn the proper injection techniques and be safe

----------


## dupa95

A steady hand reduce post injection pain...

----------


## borntobeblue

excellent post unfortunately i read it AFTER my 1st injection lol

----------


## Oki-Des

Nice post. If only we could get the noobies to read it! LOL. 
Thanks for giving us something to send them too.

----------


## Zino

Great post!, I wish I new half of this stuff last week! *limps away*

----------


## JAY_WD

What a coincedence, i was just looking at this site today!!

----------


## Nitro29

Very nice. This should really help the new guys like myself, though I must say there is nothing better than experience to actually get comfortable and proficient at the whole process. Should make this a sticky, good stuff.

----------


## Skully44420

great post man...i think i'll stick to the gluteus LOL

----------


## CheddaNips

its so strange that they got a pic of me with no skin. Amazing lol

----------


## rhino1

man that guy is HUGE...his skin is soooo thin you cant even see it.

----------


## musclespawn

funny looking skinless guy picture.. he looks like a monster. Very great info, injecting it in the Gluteus medius muscle..

hey does applying ice before injecting anything lessen he pain? who have tried this method before?

----------


## LATS60

Good post, i still believe that the ventro gluteal muscle is the best place for an IM injection, i posted on this only yesterday, and it's accepted technique for 100% of the medical proffesion, not having a pop at you kale, just saying that Vgluteal can handle 3ml and there's even less nerves and veins to hit there than dorsal/medial.

----------


## Lach01

:Bowdown:  geat post should try to keep near the top

----------


## ...matty...

kale top post mate its give me plenty of info for when its my first injection

----------


## Ashop

check out howtodoinjections.com

----------


## ripped1114

i just started my cycle of hgh, am injecting into my belly but found after a few its getting sore and there is a slight lump there any tips??
thanks

----------


## michael tyson

what is wrong with injecting in the middle of the thigh? seems pretty beefy and is where ive been putting mine

----------


## Kale

> i just started my cycle of hgh, am injecting into my belly but found after a few its getting sore and there is a slight lump there any tips??
> thanks


You need to move it around mate dont hit the same spot in the belly all the time

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Great post! 

B
U
M
P

----------


## clockwork_killer

top post

----------


## IRNMAD

one more thing to add. after pulling the needle out after injecting do whats called a z track by pull the skin to the side. this helps with the bleeding and oil coming out of the injection site. kind of like closing off the hole for a little bit.

----------


## timmah

I follow your instructions to the tea! But When I inject some of the steroid (oil) comes back out where I have injected... is there something I can do to stop this? FYI: I inject in the bottom, with a needle that is 1" long.

----------


## Dizz28

Needle might not be long enough to inject far enough into the muscle, try using a longer needle or applying pressure directly immediately after removal of the needle

Thanks for the post Kale, btw

----------


## Big

> I follow your instructions to the tea! But When I inject some of the steroid (oil) comes back out where I have injected... is there something I can do to stop this? FYI: I inject in the bottom, with a needle that is 1" long.


also try injecting slower, give the oil time to absorb, and wait a few seconds before extracting the needle.

----------


## nhl1

I would have to say that I make that guy in the cartoon drawing look pretty small. I'm quite sure I could take him.

Also, they stopped selling F'n syringes in this POS town I live in with my gf. So I've been using 30 gauge 1/2" needles! I initially thought that they would suck and was just going to use the couple I had laying around until I got into the city to get some more.

However, aside from it taking forever to preload them from the satchets, they work great on the outside lateral portion of the thigh. My fat can't be more than an 1/8" there so I just give it a good jab, keep pressing deep into the muscle, and voila. They are very comforterable to use as well, but I'm not recommending them. I think they work well with me because my legs carry 0 fat.

----------


## Flex-Appeal

^yes injecting at about 30 seconds per ml reduces pip drastically! 
Btw great post Kale, I agree with the glute being the best site.

----------


## Older lifter

Good post, and good pic's, wish i was that big..lol
Good one mate

----------


## MuscleScience

I heart you Kale....

----------


## firmechicano831

very good post

----------


## Melonray

I usally get a hell of a pain of i inject that high on the glute... so i usally do it a bit lower

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Bumping this to the top, good info for the virgin and non experienced users to needles.

----------


## collieman33

if im looking to get more atletic and gain some muscle mass and tone...what places besides the stomach fat can be used for injecting?

----------


## THEMEATEATER

Good post m8, just read it again even tho I've read it b4  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dias_x

GREAT POST!
This will help me with my first cycle

----------


## WTX

I am on an HGH cycle and have been injecting in my stomach. I have heard from two different friends that visited two different doctors that injecting into fat hinders the HGH b/c we carry estrogen in our fat that blocks it. Therefore the preferred injection site for optimal results is in the shoulder. Is this true?

----------


## chuckt12345

i been hittin the main muscle in my thigh,, so on the diagram it would be the biggest strand in that area. Why is that part not good spot?

----------


## aviador1982

What is the problem with injecting steroids in the subcutaneous tissue? What is the difference, will it be absorbed more rapidly or more slowly? It will for sure get into your system so what would be the difference? THANKS!

----------


## Scott78

Great posting

----------


## RANA

Bump

----------


## Miller777

Excellent post btw cheers

----------


## kdizzog

Great post! Thanks

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Bump!

----------


## Dee312

I poke my butt everytime, lots of fat, less soreness.

----------


## stevey_6t9

never tried AAS before, how much does it hurt ?

----------


## RANA

> never tried AAS before, how much does it hurt ?


If you have ever been to the Dr's and had a shot it is the same.

----------


## Riskitforthebiscuit7

thanks for all the great info and everyones comments. looking forward to my first cycle. this site has so much info and articles. this is my main site from now on.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Good read 

Bump for others

----------


## c-Z

This should be a sticky.. This is a very common question for those new to steroids and injecting....

----------


## bermyshotta

thanks good info,stay safe peoples

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

:Bbbump:  :Bbbump:

----------


## Chazzyd

I've noticed that there are times when my injection sight (always thigh) is way more sore than other times. I'm way new to this, but I am associating the soreness (up to 4-5 days) with my Cypionate ... as It's never been quite as bad with the Enanthate . Is it just a coincidence... sometimes my earlier injection attempts were not consistently top notch. 

However, what is the likelihood that a bad or fake bottle of stuff would cause more pain?
I'll toss the stuff if it's the stuff.

----------


## Meshy

I found these two videos quite helpfull for my first injection:

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Inj...oids-104545633

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwB74oSQByk

----------


## yngupstart

This site is fantastic. One question, though: Is there any trick to drawing two compounds into the same syringe for injection? Say, sust and deca . 

I'm starting my first cycle: 400mg sust & 400mg dec/week for 8 weeks, 30mg dbol /day for first 3-4 weeks.

----------


## D7M

> This site is fantastic. One question, though: Is there any trick to drawing two compounds into the same syringe for injection? Say, sust and deca . 
> 
> I'm starting my first cycle: 400mg sust & 400mg dec/week for 8 weeks, 30mg dbol/day for first 3-4 weeks.


no trick. Just repeat the same process for the second compound that you used for the first. 

deca for 8 weeks? you might want to start a thread to get that cycle looked over.

----------


## BeastIn916

Im learning more and more with every day I am reading on these forums. thank you for such detailed steps on how-to inject.

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

There's just one thing I'd say:

1) First you load the syringe, you place a cap on it and leave it down
*2) Then you do the cleaning such as wiping the area of skin with an alcohol swab*
3) Then you inject

Some people clean their skin before they prepare the syringe... but really cleaning should be the _very last thing_ you do before injecting yourself, you don't wanna sit around gathering dirt while you're preparing the syringe.

I learned my injection technique from a former intravenous drug user. I saw him at the gym one day and said *"Hey, any chance you could come around to my place and show me how to inject properly?"*. He came around and showed me how to do everything from start to finish, from opening the ampule, to drawing, to wiping, injecting, aspirating, everything. I was surprised at how much he actually knew, because at the time I would have thought that intravenous drug users were pretty reckless with their injecting, but no so.

----------


## BJJ

bump

----------


## LouHulk

One question I see missing is when to inject. I don't mean how far apart, I mean like is injecting shortly after a workout a bad idea or does it even matter?

----------


## 428scj

Nice thread. Is should be a sticky. I was just thinking of this very question as I have never pinned before but plan to in the future (After my Var/Tbol) cycle and was wondering how.

----------


## officergrizly2

Great post.

----------


## nwjt

My injection vid two days ago. Because of the camera angle, it looks like I went higher then I did. But I did my inner quad, probably a bit too high though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPQ_dYLaRgQ

----------


## n00bs

> What is the problem with injecting steroids in the subcutaneous tissue? What is the difference, will it be absorbed more rapidly or more slowly? It will for sure get into your system so what would be the difference? THANKS!


Im after the same info... 

Cheers

----------


## desizon

thanks, man. It will come in handy to many people!

----------


## scotty51312

Great info. But like someone else said read it after my first injection. Thought I did everything right but Ended up with a purple bruise and feeling like I'd been slugged by every dude in the gym right in my front delt. Probably because I had a nervous hand and injected way to fast. maybe 5 seconds or less for 1c of t-450. Also didn't warm it under hot water first either. Thanks for posting this Next pin due thursday so hopefully i won' have 36 hours of pain after this one.  :Smilie:

----------


## cerealkiller326

Nice Tip! I hate shots, freaks me out. Lucky me my GF is a nurse...convincing her is another story.

----------


## vk2

So, so, SO glad I read this. This link should be provided to every new member before they can register (srs). Very informative read about how to properly inject.... just overall perfection with this post, thank you so much!

----------


## The Frame

Just wondering are there any dangers of injecting it in your Buttocks? Like could hit a vital nerve/vain/ etc etc etc?? Just asking because its closeish to your spine

----------


## cro

its only missing 1 thing and thats before switching needles need to clear the rest of gear out of 1st needle or you will lose a little.


> *How to Inject* From Another Site
> 
> *How To Inject Steroids (HCG and HGH are different)*
> All oil based and water based anabolic steroids should be taken intramuscularly. This means the shot must penetrate the skin and subcutaneous tissue to enter the muscle itself. Intramuscular injections are used when prompt absorption is desired, when larger doses are needed than can be given cutaneously or when a drug is too irritating to be given subcutaneously. The common sites for in tramuscular injectons include the buttock, lateral side of the thigh, and the deltoid region of the arm. Muscles in these areas, especially the gluteal muscles in the buttock, are fairly thick. Because of the large number of muscle fibers and extensive fascia, (fascia is a type of connective tissue that surrounds and separates muscles) the drug has a large surface area for absorption. Absorption is further promoted by the extensive blood supply to muscles. Ideally, intramuscular injections should be given deep within the muscle and away from major nerves and blood vessels.
> 
> The best site for steroid injections is in the gluteus medius muscle which is located in the upper outer quadrant of the buttock. The iliac crest serves as a landmark for this quadrant. The spot for an injection in an adult is usually to 7 1/2 centimeters (2 to 3 inches) below the iliac crest. The iliac crest is the top of the pelvic girdle on the posterior (back) side. You can find the iliac crest by feeling the uppermost bony area above each gluteal muscle. The upper outer quadrant is chosen because the muscle in this area is quite thick and has few nerves. The probability of injecting the drug into a blood vessel is remote in this area. Injecting here reduces the chance of injury to the sciatic nerve which runs through the lower and middle area of the buttock. It controls the posterior of each thigh and the entire leg from the knee down. If an injection is too close to this nerve or actually hits it, extreme pain and temporary paralysis can be felt in these areas. This is especially undesirable and warrants staying as far away from this area as possible.
> *
> Three Acceptable Sites for Intramuscular Injections are Shown:*
> 
> ...

----------


## CleanCut

I'm still nervous about injecting!

----------


## boz

AHAHAH @ the diagram dude, he is hulk material.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I'm still nervous about injecting!


Go through all the steps slowly the first time (kept reading them over and over on my phone) and it will be no problem...other than conquering the fear. After you are done you will realize that the fear was unwarranted. Like so many other things in life.  :Smilie:

----------


## cro

thats 4 sure.


> Go through all the steps slowly the first time (kept reading them over and over on my phone) and it will be no problem...other than conquering the fear. After you are done you will realize that the fear was unwarranted. Like so many other things in life.

----------


## missionone

What are your thoughts of injecting right into a testicle. I have heard this is for maximum use of the AAS?

----------


## JimInAK

I routinely inject 3 ml. in the glute, as that's currently my weekly dose. I rarely if ever leak following injection. Given the size of the glute muscle and the length of the needle (1-1/2"), do you think it's necessary to split my weekly shot into two injections?

Other information I've read states that 3 ml. is an acceptable shot for the glute.
\

----------


## ijbickerdike

For the glute injection what angle and direction do you inject???

----------


## JimInAK

> For the glute injection what angle and direction do you inject???


For me, I use the "dorsogluteal site" pretty much straight in, as shown on the Steroid Injection Info link on the front page of this site, found at: http://www.steroid.com/inject.php .

----------


## jla1986

Great post.

----------


## blazerelf

got a question as many me know the 1st cycles u have you feel some sorness and pain in the area injected and from my know ledge you should not iject the same arm,glute,leg etc more than 1s a week or so but what happen if you are kind of sore still by the next week you have to inject that same area? is their any danger, extra pain or should i inject far away from the site pinched before?.
By the way injecting an area different to the glute or shoulder is nto an option since i have no experience in any other area beside those 2 and im not willing to experiment in nowhere i have not being inject and tought by a professional in person for safety

----------


## RZGP

> I'm still nervous about injecting!


i am too, dont know y ... shots never bother me at the dr, but me doing it/looking at it does

----------


## beauibbotten

yea wish i new this when i started haha i swear i kept hitting somthing that i wasnt sposed to be hitting

----------


## HellRiserPL

Thank You for the info, thank god i didn't have nothing to inject yet, that would be a waste of stuff and money although i would check b4 doing it.

----------


## TruRelign

Awesome post, but still a little sketchy about doing it myself lol. Is it difficult to get the angle right if you're doing it yourself?? Might just be newbie anxiety, but i dunno if id be able to stick myself until i got used to what it felt like lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

fabulous post! 

up she goes..

----------


## keeplifting

Thanks for the great Thread

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Awesome post, but still a little sketchy about doing it myself lol. Is it difficult to get the angle right if you're doing it yourself?? Might just be newbie anxiety, but i dunno if id be able to stick myself until i got used to what it felt like lol


Nah mate newbie anxiety. Just take it slow and easy and you'll be right

----------


## kbeezy321

Got a couple questions

1.should u be standing up or sitting down when injecting in your butt

2.do u push the needle in all the way to where you cant see the needle anymore? or when you feel it is enough and in the muscle

3.When you inject in your quad, from the picture it looks like you inject in the tear drop part of the quad, no?

sorry for such basic questions, but its difficult finding info on these questions

----------


## blsblaze

That answers my questions

----------


## jcevans7

Makes me want to pin myself now! Good post.

----------


## h2o

Im a newbee Thanks for the info.

----------


## mesotiny

what if you drew up blood when pulling back the stopper,do you discard the whole thing and start a new one?

----------


## austinite

> what if you drew up blood when pulling back the stopper,do you discard the whole thing and start a new one?


no. inject elsewhere with blood.

----------


## abstetic

Good read

----------


## mesotiny

thanks

----------


## Bouch

great post! helps reconfirm to a newbie like me that I am doing everything right. Next I want to try delts but am not sure exactly where to pin.

----------


## Bouch

25g is ok for oil based?

----------


## mrglorious

Im using 23g..

----------


## K-nut 2129

> Got a couple questions
> 
> 1.should u be standing up or sitting down when injecting in your butt
> 
> 2.do u push the needle in all the way to where you cant see the needle anymore? or when you feel it is enough and in the muscle
> 
> 3.When you inject in your quad, from the picture it looks like you inject in the tear drop part of the quad, no?
> 
> sorry for such basic questions, but its difficult finding info on these questions


If you are injecting in the glute it is easiest to lay on your side (the side your not injecting into) It's also easier to find your landmarks this way. Yes push the needle in all the way. As long as your not a 90 year old gma who weighs 87lbs the length of the needle is designed to inject it into the muscle for proper absorbtion. For the thigh, you want to inject into the outer, middle third of the vastus lateralis muscle.

----------


## K-nut 2129

Anybody heard of the z-track injection method? If so, do you know if it is beneficial at all to use that?

----------


## Chx beach 79

Honestly... Just find a sweet spot jam it slow and steady in the glute... Aspirate ... Pull it out slowly... And all is good... I have never ever had a issue... If you have any problems check out intramuscular injections on YouTube... Good luck!

----------


## miner1

Good stuff, switching my pin site from leg to butt lol

----------


## Antoinefan

i used a 23 1" in my glute. injected 250mg of test e. im pretty sore and its only been about 12 hours. maybe i injected te oil too fast ? what will help the pip ?

----------


## hell911

is it okay to inject on right leg for the whole 8 week cycle?

----------


## austinite

^ No.

----------


## [email protected]

> is it okay to inject on right leg for the whole 8 week cycle?


Not a good idea man. But why would you want to do this anyway?

----------


## hell911

^



> ^
> i think if i inject on one part only, i can get used to that technique (injecting on specific part), or maybe pain if there will be.
> 
> but im not sure if it is safe.


thanks for answering my question, didnt got any answer in the other topic.  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## MistaHaze

Awesome post!

----------


## inklife

Thanks

----------


## inklife

Tried to asperate but the plumber was like a suction once it was in my delt pulled back still and didn't see any blood so I figured it was good to go?

----------


## Connectorhector

Good post i will need all this info. Thanks

----------


## Ducksfan

Another great read.

----------


## crazy mike

> Got a couple questions
> 
> 1.should u be standing up or sitting down when injecting in your butt
> 
> 2.do u push the needle in all the way to where you cant see the needle anymore? or when you feel it is enough and in the muscle
> 
> 3.When you inject in your quad, from the picture it looks like you inject in the tear drop part of the quad, no?
> 
> sorry for such basic questions, but its difficult finding info on these questions


Another thread, OMG. Oh well. 
Should you be standing or this and that. In the docs office your prob standing, in the hospital bed for IM injection you in bed so you turn over a little, or you push you but up. So a little common sense. If you can stick your glute and get it in straight into you body That's it, Hello ? this is no different from that. AS long as you can get to it.

How far in. Well as ws said, A little common sense Huh. If you 98-105 lbs. Then with a 1-1/2" you don't want to go in to hit bone, huh. If you have some meat it is 1" or 1-1/2" long for a reason and that to get the compound in and deep. So there is no mark on the needle, STICK IT IN, ALL THE WAY.

What location, look at the pics you can pull up and see. Common sense, do you remember where, or close to where you had a shot in your A$$. Now have you seen a nurse or doc measure, ever?

If you need all this info to such detail you shouldn't do this without proper supervision or an on site teacher. 
With oil or water base you can use 23 x 1" or 22 x 1-1/2. With water you can use a 25 x 1', but not a 5/8" long. FYI, I have used 22, 23, 25 with both oil and water. But 23 is kinda the general practice I believe. 

AGAIN THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE. ...crazy mike suggest you read more


PS OP did you not read the many, too many threads about aspirating. Common sense, hello. When has your nurse or doc ever, ever aspirated when sticking your a$$

----------


## Relpur

Really good post- thanks for posting and those who gave input. Very helpful!

----------


## HAYN STYLE

I learn a lot on these threads an like they say do your home work!!
Now jus gotta find some hcg ..lol..

----------


## thehor

Should add this to stickies!

----------


## BunkerPunk

Great post, I favored the delt during my first 2 runs, but almost assuredly I'll have my RN wife pin my glute on the next run.

----------


## DuggyPhresh

Great level of detail. These are exactly the types of threads I've been looking for. I'm not scared of needles but I use a 22gage for filling my e-cig and it seems pretty gnarly to me haha

----------


## orbitz21

great post

----------


## dickster

Thanks good info.

----------


## Sathane

Was looking for something like this. Thanks.

So, when aspirating, even when the needle is buried in the muscle you shouldn't get any blood in the syringe?

----------


## Lunk1

> Was looking for something like this. Thanks.
> 
> So, when aspirating, even when the needle is buried in the muscle you shouldn't get any blood in the syringe?


A little blood is ok but if it comes rushing in. Try another spot.

----------


## Anonymous-polack

Thanks for the post gonna Try it on my first sustanon cycle

----------

